# Iron Sky 2: Trailer mit Weltraum-Nazis und Adolf Hitler auf einem Dino



## Darkmoon76 (9. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Iron Sky 2: Trailer mit Weltraum-Nazis und Adolf Hitler auf einem Dino* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Iron Sky 2: Trailer mit Weltraum-Nazis und Adolf Hitler auf einem Dino*


----------



## Bertie17 (9. Mai 2017)

Nanu? Der Trailer ist doch schon uralt, oder? 2 Jahre bestimmt


----------



## Wynn (9. Mai 2017)

Nein der Trailer ist neu - das davor war der Kickstarter Teaser Trailer


----------



## Bertie17 (9. Mai 2017)

Ah okay, ich erinnere mich nur an Hitler auf dem Dino. Das kannte ich schon.


----------



## Odin333 (9. Mai 2017)

Ich konnte mit dem ersten Teil absolut nichts anfangen, aber bei Hitler auf einem Dino, dazu noch "*** ihr Mutter****ers", musste ich dann doch lachen.


----------



## kidou1304 (9. Mai 2017)

ahahahahahaaha, EPIC..xD


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Mai 2017)

Ok, der erste war jetzt nicht so mein Ding. Aber die letzte Szene dieses Trailers sah recht vielversprechend aus.


----------

